# Fullblood dappled buck I may import! I need deciding



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So here he is, the Canadian border is closing in February , if I don't buy one now I will not be able to afford the Canadian fullblood prices.

What do you think of him? 

He is a registered fullblood and DNA tested


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How's his bloodline?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like him. :thumb: Good bloodlines. I've used his sire Camo a lot. That picture of him is one I took a couple years ago while he was visiting some does on our farm.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know how old his dam is in that photo?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's definitely a pretty boy! I am no pro, I just know what 'I' like lol. 
I do know I'm not crazy about the way he looks in the first pic, he looks very steep rumped, but looks better on that part in the last pic. I'm not a super fan of his back legs, his hocks look to stick out behind him too much.

His dam looks fine boned, but that obviously doesn't appear to affect him, he looks nice & thick for a Mar kid. Absolutely love his sire!

It'll depend on what you like, dapple/colored goats like that tend to be costly, so $800 isn't too bad. But I'd definitely want video of him, and natural standing photos, and if you could see him in person. That back/rear end does bother me, could just be the way he's set up/standing for the person.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

-Crossroads, you used camo alot? How are his kids? Are they dappled? I spoke to Kindle hope farm I think that's what there called the owner of camo, they said that alot of camos sons produces dapple paint and dapples, and his grandson produces dapples also,
Structure wise what do you think of him? Is he a good quality buck?


-Salteylove I'm not sure I could fine out,

And I got the owner down in pricing, and I think I want to buy him, 
Yeah I'm going to ask for more pictures today 
Any more opinions would be grea!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I've already been told he's not a quality buck by a breeder here in Canada, kinda getting discuraged, but I have not bought him yet so I can always pass,


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He has good bone and decent width. I wish he was a notch longer. But you like the dappled and he isn't the best but not bad. That price isn't to bad so if you get them talked down some then go for it bud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Answered you PM. :wink:


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Bad news.... his teats are 2x1 and has little split scrotum, it's split about a half an inch 

This is what the breeder told me

It is fish teat and the one side is on the same teat but is not half way down the teat and the small teat does not have an office so it is legal.
But in Canada it is considered a fault, 

Neither does his sire or dam have it, and neither does his 2 half brothers,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By this teat chart, what number best describes it?

Being 9 months old, his split will increase a bit more, but may stay within 2 in maximum for ABGA, but not sure what Canada rules are?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know what you mean about the teat,? She told me it is a fish teat, 

And Canada's maximum split scrotum can't be bigger than 1 inch


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOERKING said:


> I don't know what you mean about the teat,? She told me it is a fish teat,
> 
> And Canada's maximum split scrotum can't be bigger than 1 inch


Down load that picture and send to the lady and ask her which number matches what his double side looks like. If you look at that picture you will see some double/together teats are ok and some are not. I know what is legal in Canada isn't totally the same as here but there's a reason behind why one is ok and another is not ok because if he passes what he has down then say #4 isn't a big deal because the does kids can still nurse.........does that make sense?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Jessica. Some split teats are OK, and some are not. It is a good idea to ask her. If he has a bad teat side, he will pass it on unfortunately and even more so, if your does have splits or in their pedigree.

The buck may or may not get to a 1 inch split. You won't know for sure until he matures.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Teats are #11

Thanks guys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

#11 is not a good teat.


----------

